# How much are stable [attractive] pelorics worth?



## silence882 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey all,

I have been wondering how much plants that produce stable pelorics [that aren't hideous] are worth. For example, this 3-pouched hybrid is up for sale on eBay now:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paphiopedil...741?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c95f2a6d

Does anyone have any ideas?

I have heard of other oddities with astronomical asking prices, but dunno if anyone's ever actually paid high prices for them. I remember something about an insigne with variegated leaves that someone wanted $30k for a few decades ago.

--Stephen


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 25, 2012)

It is kind of like real estate. It isn't worth anything until somebody buys it.

Personally, I would also sell that plant as fast as I could, I think it is pretty hideous. I can't imagine paying money for it. But, somebody will think it is awesome and just have to have it. No accounting for taste, and everybody besides me has horrible taste, I'm sure. *grin*


----------



## Rick (Jul 25, 2012)

littlefrog said:


> It is kind of like real estate. It isn't worth anything until somebody buys it.
> 
> Personally, I would also sell that plant as fast as I could, I think it is pretty hideous. I can't imagine paying money for it. But, somebody will think it is awesome and just have to have it. No accounting for taste, and everybody besides me has horrible taste, I'm sure. *grin*



That's really my attitude also. Kind of reminds me of the weird goldfish thing.

Some folks just can't get enough, they're not worth a dime to me.


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 25, 2012)

It seems I have read somewhere these are very valuable in Japan. Too bad you can't advertise the auction there.


----------



## Paul Mc (Jul 25, 2012)

I think beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm torn on them personally. On one hand I don't like them, but on the other I do. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## emydura (Jul 25, 2012)

I wouldn't pay huge amounts of money for them but I don't dislike them either. I don't find the one on eBAy that ugly. To be honest I think it would actually be a lot better than the conventional hybrid which I think would be pretty average.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 25, 2012)

That one on ebay turns of regularly in her listings. She definitely does sell at least some of her divisions. Glad someone likes it...just not for me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2012)

My question is, will this plant always bloom like this, or will it be normal next time? In other words, why buy a freak if it would be normal next blooming?


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 25, 2012)

My guess is that it will usually bloom that way. But there is always the possibility of a normal bloom. On Rob Z's phrag site I have a photo of a besseae hybrid with similar peloric pattern. But, with many blooms, some were semi-normal and at least one was normal. And that was in one flowering....it died before it could bloom again.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 25, 2012)

ohio-guy said:


> It seems I have read somewhere these are very valuable in Japan. Too bad you can't advertise the auction there.



Everything is valuable in Japan :rollhappy:

The peloric form of rothschildianum is expensive, but not more than nice clones of the species.


----------



## emydura (Jul 26, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> My question is, will this plant always bloom like this, or will it be normal next time? In other words, why buy a freak if it would be normal next blooming?



Well she advertises it does.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2012)

If the result is desirable it would be valuable, there are some Phals with a flat peloric effect that are being bred. I would like to have a stable peloric just to have something different. How much did you bid!? oke:


----------



## newbud (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know about you guys but the longer I look at this; I just can't get into this. I guess it's just way too weird. Her ad does make it sound like it blooms like this everytime which is hard to believe but she says it's a division of a mother plant sooooo. Who knows. Maybe the real deal. Still too weird.


----------



## silence882 (Jul 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I have very limited space right now, so I didn't bid. Eventually I think I'd like to have an interesting one like this just for oddity's sake.



NYEric said:


> If the result is desirable it would be valuable, there are some Phals with a flat peloric effect that are being bred. I would like to have a stable peloric just to have something different. How much did you bid!? oke:


----------



## nikv (Jul 30, 2012)

As any seller knows, it only takes one buyer to complete the deal. Not my cup of tea, but to each their own.


----------

